# What a week for Houston...



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If this Francis/Mobley/Cato for T-Mac/Howard/Lue trade goes down, this is gonna be the biggest trade in franchise (no pun intended) history... 3 starters, players that has been with Houston for at least the last 5 yrs, gone, all at once. And who do we get in return? The leading scorer of the league for the past 2 yrs. Wow. So let's explore our new line-up then:

Yao
Howard/Mo/Weatherspoon
JJ/Nachbar
T-Mac/Pike/Griff
Lue?

FA
MJ/Padgett/Wilks

So we desperately need a PG (I still strongly recommend signing Mike James), and a C to back up Yao (how about Ostertag or Jason Collier? (hmm now why does that name sound familiar?  )

But that's not all for the Rockets this week... our bench icon Rudy T is the forerunner for the bench job of the evil empire, LA Lakers... 
Francis, Mobley, and Cato in Orlando uniforms? Rudy T behind the Lakers bench? Am I dreaming??


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

It's been reported that the Rockets might trade Pike for Kevin Ollie...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Eventually cat will go to bobcats.


----------



## supaazn (Feb 18, 2003)

do you guys think derek fisher would be a good fit in houston? i think if he opts out of his contract houston should take a look at him. he isnt selfish at all and is a pretty good 3 pt shooter and he also hits 80% from the line. when yao or tmac gets double teamed he could easily knock down the open shot. fisher, jackson, mcgrady, howard, and yao sounds pretty good.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> It's been reported that the Rockets might trade Pike for Kevin Ollie...


In my opinion, that would be a terrible trade. When a team is lucky enough to have two stars like Yao and McGrady, you surround them with shooters (and preferably those that can defend).

A few targets I'd look at if I was Houston, in no order: Rafer Alston, Damon Jones, Mike James.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> In my opinion, that would be a terrible trade. When a team is lucky enough to have two stars like Yao and McGrady, you surround them with shooters (and preferably those that can defend).
> ...


Yah I'm not very high on Ollie so I'd like to see Pike get another shot this yr as well.
Rafer's a scoring PG who takes a lot of shots, and when you have Yao and T-Mac who both will need the ball, Skip won't be a good fit.
Fisher actually would be a good consideration because of all his yrs working with Shaq and Kobe. 
Damon Jones - well I don't follow Milwaukee so my opinion of him is from his Grizzlies days, which obviously is not a very good opinion.
And I've been very impressed with Mike James during his time with Boston. He's young, and he'll probably come cheaper than the above guys, so he remains my #1. But Fisher is definately worth considering if he's not demanding too much $$.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>supaazn</b>!
> do you guys think derek fisher would be a good fit in houston? i think if he opts out of his contract houston should take a look at him. he isnt selfish at all and is a pretty good 3 pt shooter and he also hits 80% from the line. when yao or tmac gets double teamed he could easily knock down the open shot. fisher, jackson, mcgrady, howard, and yao sounds pretty good.


Fisher would be a great fit...


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

I maintain we should pursue Brent Barry. Large combo guard, good passer, good shooter.

Not sure about his defense, though.

Probably can't be that bad--the guy's got a complete package to offer.

Lineup: Barry-Tmac-JJ-Howard-Yao. Taylor still coming off the bench.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I think Howard is also a great acquisition..He is a superb PF in the right contest...He will be good in Houston.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think Fisher would make a great fit(assuming the trade does go threw.) His clutch shooting and playoff experiance would be nice.


----------



## .fusion. (Apr 8, 2004)

> Lineup: Barry-Tmac-JJ-Howard-Yao.


thats not a bad starting squad


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Derek Fisher is the type of perimeter relief that will help out Tracy McGrady. A backcourt of Fisher - McGrady - JJackson can knockout opponents worried about packing in the lane and frustrating Yao. Still, he isn't a playmaker, and that could limit Yao's touches and easy points. As long as we have a shoot first PG, Yao will have to work hard for all of his points.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Am I missing something????

Steve "I am the" Franchise,Mobly and Cato for Tmac and Howard???

That is outright theft..What is Orlando thinking???


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Am I missing something????
> 
> Steve "I am the" Franchise,Mobly and Cato for Tmac and Howard???
> ...


Orlando was certain that McGrady would opt out of his contract next season, so they decided to get something out of a nothing situation. Francis is one of the most versatile PG's in the game, Mobley is a perimeter threat and Cato is a defensive beast. It's hard to make a bad trade when you finished with the worst record in the league.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Anyone could become a serviceable starting PG next to Yao and TMac!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> Anyone could become a serviceable starting PG next to Yao and TMac!


Yea put me out there i am 6'2" 180 Lbs white and slow the last time i played was about 4 months ago but i could still dribble up the court and find one of those three guys to pass to!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah T-Mac carries the ball up the court over half the time anyway, so the PG just has to stand around and look pretty


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

remember a few months ago when somone posted a photoshopped picture of tmac in houston uniform? everyone was like sigh... but that would never happen..


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>On Thre3</b>!
> remember a few months ago when somone posted a photoshopped picture of tmac in houston uniform? everyone was like sigh... but that would never happen..


I don't remember this particulary thread, but I remember this one.

T-Mac in Houston


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Anyone could become a serviceable starting PG next to Yao and TMac!


One of the many frustrations for McGrady was the point guard situation. The Magic were dumb enough to pick Jeryl Sassar and then then Reece Gaines, who is now in the expansion draft. If the trade goes through, Houston will have to get a veteran point guard. A good point guard will make McGrady's game even better.
Too bad Francis' backup, Mark Jackson, is past his prime.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1242742#post1242742


> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Tracy McGrady is not coming to Houston. What can we possibly offer Orlando, they don't want Francis or Mobley (we've all seen what those two have done in the past 5 years) and we don't have enough young talent besides Nachbar to really interest them.
> 
> McGrady is a top 5 player, the Magic just need to add a couple pieces around him and they will be fine.


:laugh:

Good stuff.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by
> <b>hitokiri315</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea put me out there i am 6'2" 180 Lbs white and slow the last time i played was about 4 months ago but i could still dribble up the court and find one of those three guys to pass to!





> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> 
> 
> One of the many frustrations for McGrady was the point guard situation. The Magic were dumb enough to pick Jeryl Sassar and then then Reece Gaines, who is now in the expansion draft. If the trade goes through, Houston will have to get a veteran point guard. A good point guard will make McGrady's game even better.
> Too bad Francis' backup, Mark Jackson, is past his prime.


hey i was overjoyed this morning. i don't think i was serious.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I thin is needed a point, a pure point who can pass the ball very well and has decent defense.. Scoring is enough with Yao and TMC


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

T-mac Wall 

NICE!!


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Yah T-Mac carries the ball up the court over half the time anyway, so the PG just has to stand around and look pretty


Apparently you've never taken the time to wonder *why* he brings the ball up the court so much. Maybe it's because Lue is as incompetent as they come? He needs a PG playing with him.



> That is outright theft..What is Orlando thinking???


They aren't. The Orlando management are all a part of the Sponsor a Retard program. Sadly nobody wants them.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1242742#post1242742
> 
> 
> ...


I will not be held responsible for the Magic trading T-Mac for Francis! Not the smartest offer to accept.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> It's been reported that the Rockets might trade Pike for Kevin Ollie...


Thats actually not that bad for rockets imo.

U have a great lineup now but imo u have to trade offense for defense.U still got Nachbar to take Pikes place.

Ollie is a great defensive pg,and has ok PG skills.not a scorer , but surely will get open next to Yao and TMac.

U also have a double PF that play no D and Lots of O - and very hard contracts to trade...


----------

